

How dropping out can change your life - ljlolel
http://www.uncollege.org/how-dropping-out-can-change-your-life/

======
ljlolel
I agree with the author. I talk about how I dropped out of school (twice) on
my blog. Definitely life-changing in a positive way!

<http://www.jperla.com/blog/post/how-to-drop-out>

------
morgannnn
I think people get so freaked out at the idea of doing anything out of the
ordinary. If you end up trying to go your own way people discourage you
because it brings up they're own fears. If you can stick to your guns, power
to you.

------
bringthepaine
Dropping out saved my life. College was not for me yet I was constantly told
that I had to go to school. Glad people are realizing that's not the only
solution.

